# Mizuno pencil bag



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mizuno scratch sac

Whilst sounding like a tropical disease, this is Mizunos attempt at a pencil bag. It is quite light, very foldable (useful for keeping in the boot in case of a trolley ban), and a good size for a half set of clubs. 
There are three pockets, a valuables one near the top, a bigger one which you can fit a jumper into, and a ball / tee pocket. There is also a net pocket, which is useful for the old skycaddie.
There is provision for an umbrella too.
I have been using this bag over the last few days, as we have been on temporary greens, and so a full set is a bit of over kill. I have taken 6 clubs out with me (although the bag would hold a lot more), and it has been fairly comfortable to carry. 
My only real gripe being the single strap. With a twin strap, this would be a doddle to carry. With a single strap, you have all the weight through one shoulder. This means I might as well carry a full set in a twin strap bag, and have the same weight on each shoulder. Obviously it would take up more room in the boot though.
I chose this bag over others due to the waterproofing. This is billed as a water proof bag, where others aren't. It also comes with a detachable rain hood, which could prove useful.

In general I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had mine ages, I agree about the name scratch sac! who thought that one up? I dont think you could get a better bag for a quick round after work. Love mine.


----------



## Toby_LeRhone (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been using a Scratch Sac for 8 months now.  Love it, the things weighs almost nothing and will take a surprising amount of kit (fine in the winter because you dont need to pack much kit when youve got it all on!).  I carry 10 clubs in it with no problem.

No real issues other than the strap is showing a slight sign of wear (whiskering of the fabric as if its been brushing against chin stubble) and the Mizuno log on the side is cracking up in places.  Not bad considering the amost complete lack of love that this bag has been shown.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 8, 2010)

I've had 2 in around 3.5 years,bought them both new from ebay for a combined total of Â£39 and they were okay but the zip handles always fell off (maybe they were dodgy fakes!).

I always managed to get all my clubs in but by getting all the clubs in it means that the side compartment pretty much becomes redundant.

Still have one in the garage but now have a Titliest one with double strap and acres of room for waterproofs,drinks etc for a bag so light so can't see me going back to the wonderfully named Scratch Sac.


----------

